# Fond d'écrans pour Mac-user :)



## Webmr (23 Février 2005)

Dernièrement j'ais fait quelques petits fond d'écran... ^^
Et je viens vous en faire part 

Bien voilà alors je voudrais avoir votre avis... Et je penses ouvrir un site avec pleins de fond d'écrans fait par moi même  Il y en a qui viendrais faire quelques passages ? 

Bon je vous dévoile la galerie  (enfin il n'y en a que 4 pour le moment...)
Image 1
Image 2
Image 3
Image 4

Merci


----------



## Webmr (24 Février 2005)

Ca intérèse personne ? Bas autant le dire


----------



## madlen (24 Février 2005)

009 a dit:
			
		

> Ca intérèse personne ? Bas autant le dire



te fache pas  

Bon pour ce qui est des fonds, je suis pas fan... beaucoup trop lourd a mon gout.


----------



## Webmr (24 Février 2005)

C'est vrai que les Mac-users aiment bien les choses simple... 
Bon je pense qsue ça vaut pas la peine de faire un site 

PS: Si tu parles de la taille des images bien ça c'est normal je les aient pas enregistré en pour fichier web  Mais ça s'arrange


----------



## Zheng He (24 Février 2005)

Bonjour 009 je trouve que tes images sont très belles, si tu en as d'autres n'hésites pas à faire un petit site. Tiens çà c'est celui que je viens de faire cette après midi : ici 
Bonne soirée. Roudoudou.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2005)

009 a dit:
			
		

> Ca intérèse personne ? Bas autant le dire


d'accord : ça ne m'intéresse pas  (là tu m'as tendu une perche). 




Plus sérieusement j'ai une préférence pour la dernière et surtout pour la phrase genre "sur une lointaine planête...il y avait des macs super gentils...avec de vilains pc qui voulaient les manger"


----------



## madlen (24 Février 2005)

009 a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai que les Mac-users aiment bien les choses simple...
> Bon je pense qsue ça vaut pas la peine de faire un site
> 
> PS: Si tu parles de la taille des images bien ça c'est normal je les aient pas enregistré en pour fichier web  Mais ça s'arrange



Non je parle pas de la taille des fichiers... mais c'est mes gout à moi,
et heureusement qu'on a pas tous les mêmes!!!
alors fait ton site et laisse toi aller


----------



## nikolo (24 Février 2005)

tes images sont belles mais perso elles sont trop chargés graphiquement pour un fond d'ecran. cela fatigue la vue à la longue.

je prefere quelque chose de simple qui repose la vue .

Sinon fais un site , il y en a que cela va certaiement interressé et met un lien vers ton site dans ta signature en disan par exemple fond d'ecran (qui sera le lien vers ton site).


allez @+


----------



## Webmr (24 Février 2005)

Il faut alors que je fasses varier les deux 
Vous trouver aussi que le MAC OS X est trop chargé ? Moi je le trouve assez simple... 

Mac OS X

Euh sinon pour la taille vous me conseillez ?


----------



## Webmr (24 Février 2005)

Que pensez vous de celle là ? ^^
Image 5


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (25 Février 2005)

Désolé de te décevoir, je partage l'avis de Madlen, à savoir que c'est trop lourd.
Non pas en terme de poids du fichier, mais en terme "d'éléments" sur le wallpaper. 
Pour te donner une idée, je suis plutôt fan de ceci. Je te rassure il y a quand même une chose que j'aime bien : ta signature


----------



## Webmr (25 Février 2005)

Sa ne me deçoit pas ! Au contraire ça me permet de voir ce que vous préférez 
Que pensez vous de celui là ? Enfin il est peut-être encore un peu trop lourd :s
Jvais faire plus simple 

En tout cas merci de vos avis... 


PS: c'est vrai que moi aussi j'aime bien le fond d'écran que tu m'as présentez ! Il est très beau


----------



## fleurette (25 Février 2005)

009 a dit:
			
		

> Que pensez vous de celle là ? ^^
> Image 5


Non vraiment, merci, sans façon !......


----------



## esope (25 Février 2005)

le dernier que tu as posté me semble trop sombre mais ce n'est qu'une question de goût. moi je préfère un fond qui s'accorde avec le blanc de mon ibook...
je n'en ai pas sous la main mais j'en posterais quelques uns que j'ai fait...
mais sinon j'aime bien les premiers meme si c'est c'est vrai qu'il sont un lourd visuellement.
à bientot


----------



## canardo (25 Février 2005)

y'avait pas un sujet la dessus sur le forum mac os x ? 
j'ai retrouve : nos desktop sous osx
va faire un tour la-bas y'a que des fanas de fonds d'ecran et autres customisations..
t'auras peut-etre plus d'audience

perso, moi aussi je prefere les fonds legers, fluides et reposants pour mes ptits nyeux.


----------



## ZePoupi (25 Février 2005)

franchement, si tu veux savoir ce que valent tes fonds d'écran, poste les sur www.customize.org par exemple... ;D Voilà. Autrement, pour ma part, je préfère les fonds variés, c'est dommage de s'arrêter juste autour de la Pomme... enfin, c'est un avis hein!  Bonne continuation...


----------



## Webmr (25 Février 2005)

Tu as raison je vais changer un peu 
Mais sur quoi je sais pas  lol 
Bon bref, merci pour toutes vos réponses 

Vous pensez quoi de Mcallpaper pour le nom du site ? :rose:


----------



## pim (25 Février 2005)

Si tu veux faire quelque chose de pas commun niveau fonds d'écrans pour Mac OS X, pense aussi aux fonds d'écran spécial écran étendu. Par exemple moi j'ai d'un coté 1024 x 768 et de l'autre 1920 x 1200, et c'est très sympa d'avoir un fond d'écran qui commence sur un écran et se termine sur l'autre !

Si tu aime les tigres, tu pourrais faire le tigre entier sur le grand écran, et juste le bout de sa queue sur l'autre écran !


----------



## toys (25 Février 2005)

les pas con le pepere d dessu ca peut etre pas mal ca


----------



## Webmr (25 Février 2005)

C'est vrai 
Ouais mais c'est très difficile de faire des fond d'écran étendu pour 2 écran qui n'ont pas la meme résolution car très difficile de la devinner, lol

M'enfin tu as raison je devrais faire ça mais alors mais pas énormement non plus sinon mon FTP va vite etre saturé  et c'est pas tout le monde qui peut se permettre 2 écran... 

Sinon pour la taille je vais privilégier le 16:10 qui est utilisé par les écran Apple... Mais bine sur je ferrais du 1024x768 et autres... 

Sinon en voilà un autre mais alors vraiment très simple... Après on aime ou pas  Moi franchement moyen :hein: M'enfin je vais améliorer çà  Et ce qui ne me plait pas forcement peux plaire a d'autres, donc...

Voilà le tiens lien ici 

Et encore merci a tous, @+

PS: en ce qui conserne les tigres, tu sais je sais pas encore les dessiner alors a moins de trouver une grande photo sur le net et de faire quelques effets ainsi que la bonne taille etc alors là ouais  je vais voir ce que je peux faire... Et ouais j'adore les tigres


----------



## jahrom (26 Février 2005)

Tiens si tu veux faire du dual-screen, tu peux t'inspirer de ce qu'il y a la.
a+


----------



## gaban (3 Mars 2005)

Salut!
Pour rester un peu dans le sujet, je recherche des fonds d' écran animés pour les passer en wallpaper grace à "coolwalpaper"...des trucs dans ca genre :http://ic1.deviantart.com/fs6/f/2005/055/d/5/AW_0020.swf
Si vous connaissez des sites sympas...


----------



## Wolfmac (14 Mars 2005)

j'aime bien le styles de tes n°3 et 4 
et le celui en bleu avec la pomme blanche , je suis aussi plus attiré vers des WP reposants et pas trop chargé,


----------



## vampire1976 (18 Mars 2005)

Bon je suis graphiste et pour juste passer une critique "constructive" il faut faire des fonds d'écrans subtils, legés, fins, pastels et clairs, là ça plaira plus aux spectateurs et utilisateurs...

Je pense.


----------



## doudou83 (9 Avril 2005)

woa a dit:
			
		

> Désolé de te décevoir, je partage l'avis de Madlen, à savoir que c'est trop lourd.
> Non pas en terme de poids du fichier, mais en terme "d'éléments" sur le wallpaper.
> Pour te donner une idée, je suis plutôt fan de ceci. Je te rassure il y a quand même une chose que j'aime bien : ta signature


 Moi aussi je préfère !!!!! la softitude .....


----------



## nicoco (13 Mai 2007)

Bonjour à tous moi je voudrais créer mon propre fond d'écran et je voudrais savoir , quel logiciel sur mac doit ont avoir pour faire des fonds d'écran (je précise je veux seulement du gratuit)


----------



## jahrom (13 Mai 2007)

nicoco a dit:


> Bonjour à tous moi je voudrais créer mon propre fond d'écran et je voudrais savoir , quel logiciel sur mac doit ont avoir pour faire des fonds d'écran (je précise je veux seulement du gratuit)





Photoshop.

Ah bon ?! Il est pas gratuit ???


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Mai 2007)

tu peux utiliser the Gimp qui est l'équivalent de photoshop en open source.


----------



## robdumchap (21 Mai 2007)

moi je regarderé bien tes fonds d'écran, mais chez moi les liens ne marchent pas


----------



## .Steff (21 Mai 2007)

tumb a dit:


> tu peux utiliser the Gimp qui est l'équivalent de photoshop en open source.


+1


----------



## darkniko (24 Juin 2007)

robdumchap a dit:


> moi je regarderé bien tes fonds d'écran, mais chez moi les liens ne marchent pas



  Moi de même


----------



## Darkfire (26 Juin 2007)

robdumchap a dit:


> moi je regarderé bien tes fonds d'écran, mais chez moi les liens ne marchent pas



le topic à deux ans donc...faut pas s'attendre à ne retrouver que des liens fonctionnels. :rateau:


----------

